# Wolf: four phenomenal years-so far



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

First, an enormous thank you to BrightStar and their gifted fosters for rescuing and rehabilitating (!) Wolf more than four years ago.

So we drove him home six hours in the worst heatwave I recall. He spent two weeks in the air-conditioned kitchen, leaving his crate only for bathroom breaks. But several months later he came into his own.







Year 1

He came factory-equipped with snowshoes, he has webbed paws.

There were bad times, like when he bit the friendly neighbor, and good times, like Thanksgiving when he coped with all the people and smells by gathering all his balls, one by one. But soon, we knew each other to our souls.
My step-daughter's meadow is a great park for Wolf.







Year 2

We found more places Wolf will explore, as long as he is confident he can return to his moving crate, he loves the car.







Year 3

For a long time now, Wolf and David jog. For Wolf, it's like dancing, he loves the rhythm and the movement.









I'm sure you'll agree if you think back to your high school chemistry class. There are hydrogen bonds and ionic bonds and covalent bonds-but the truest bond is between dog and owner. It is the most resilient in the universe, it can be stretched over miles and time and never break. There are as many ways to make it as there are people who want to, but it comes to the same in the end: the harmony of nature made flesh.

Back to the beginning, forging our bond.









Happy Fourth Gotcha Day, Big Baby! 

love,
Mary Jane


----------



## sclark1795 (Jul 2, 2004)

Mary Jane,

I was there the day you came to look at Wolf. I remember thinking this tiny lady and this great big dog. I saw the look on your face and knew you had fallen in love. Your pictures are wonderful and I am so happy for you and Wolf. May you have many more wonderful years together.

Sue


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

Love beautifully expressed!! Happy Fourth Gotcha Day Wolf!!


----------



## RacerX (Jan 26, 2009)

Neat story. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

A beautiful tribute to the bond that defies description--until you hit it on the head. He is beautiful, and your family has my respect and awe for standing by your man. This makes my day.


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

Wow, he's beautiful!

Happy Gotcha Day, Mary Jane and Wolf - sounds like you were made for one another!


----------



## marylou (Apr 21, 2006)

What a wonderful story and a *continuing* happy ending!

Happy 4th gotcha day Wolf ~


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Happy gotcha day, gorgeous boy!









Mary Jane - you have such a beautiful way with words... The love coming from your writing is something you can almost reach out and touch. Another match made in heaven!


----------



## kularing (Aug 24, 2006)

Mary Jane:
Thank you for giving Wolf such a wonderful home!!!


----------

